# Jbd tuner for 335d



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Guys,

Anybody know who this dencoop11 is that posted a series of youtube videos on the JBD tune installation?

I'm considering doing the same but want to hear some war stories first.

Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

What do you want to know/hear?


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

Don't know the individual you are speaking of or his posts but I do have the JBD tune for my "D". I keep it at 75% and have never thrown any codes. Adds a noticeable bump in power and, when driven conservatively, does not affect mpg compared to non-tune "D". Best bang for your buck going for "D" performance.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> Guys,
> 
> Anybody know who this dencoop11 is that posted a series of youtube videos on the JBD tune installation?
> 
> ...


I bet he's the same dencoop, who has posted on the Bimmerfest a lot. Search by his name dencoop, this is what I found http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/search.php?searchid=17294052

Works for Exotic Motor World, forum sponsor?


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Found this http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=584019&highlight=


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

cssnms said:


> What do you want to know/hear?


CSSNMS, Intallation looks easy enough. I'd probably tie rap it down a bit better than DENCOOP showed in his 5 part video.

Has it ever caused you to go into limp mode or other error codes that were not resettable?

I assume it basically allows you to get a bit more fuel/air into the cylinders allowing for a bit more power when you punch it. Does it mean you will spin the tires more readily. Does it change the timing on gear shifting at all? MPG affected if you drive conservatively?

Just want to have a basic understanding of mechanically what is it allowing the engine to otherwise do.

Thanks!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

finnbmw said:


> Found this http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=584019&highlight=


Yep, that's the same guy.

Doesn't seem to be terribly active on this site lately.

Actually he's got some sort of European Delivery thing going on. Maybe a Staten Island thing?


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Flyingman said:


> CSSNMS, Intallation looks easy enough. I'd probably tie rap it down a bit better than DENCOOP showed in his 5 part video.
> 
> Has it ever caused you to go into limp mode or other error codes that were not resettable?
> 
> ...


I zip tied mine down initially but it became a pain in the ass when it came time to remove for dealer visits, so went the velcro tape route. I think I posted a pic of it on here somewhere.

As for limp mode, yes, I've gone into limp mode but I choose to run it at 100%. Went into limp mode this weekend while at the track as a matter of fact. Only happens on occasion, once every few months, just shut the car off and it resets, then delete the code with the BT cable. When I turn it down to 80% no codes/no limp mode.

As for mechanics, it plugs into the rail sensor and tricks the ECU into delivering more diesel fuel throughout the RPM range. That's how diesels make more power. That is how all of the tuners work offered for diesel trucks-MORE FUEL=MORE POWER. It doesn't touch boost. There was a Ford F250 at that track this weekend running the Banks tune and he ran consistent 11's in the 1/4 mile, absolutely unbelievable.

Anyway, if you keep it at the default setting or turn it up to 75% you should not have any problems.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@Flyingman I sent u a response to ur private mail. As far as how much you want to spend depends on you I have the RENNtech tune and yesterday I was getting 41.5 mpg at 60 mph sorry guys I was driving lead and others following  Later I was by myself and drove aprrox 80 to 110 mph uphill and strrait aways and was getting 31.5 mpg. Either way you go YOURE going to LOVE it Im never going back to GASSERS!! DIESEL is the way for me now on.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

BTW Chris what happened to the EXHAUST system give us the latest on it!!!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

cssnms said:


> As for mechanics, it plugs into the rail sensor and tricks the ECU into delivering more diesel fuel throughout the RPM range. That's how diesels make more power. That is how all of the tuners work offered for diesel trucks-MORE FUEL=MORE POWER. It doesn't touch boost. There was a Ford F250 at that track this weekend running the Banks tune and he ran consistent 11's in the 1/4 mile, absolutely unbelievable.


I guess it might depend on what year F250 but when I looked into the Banks for my truck it did up the boost amongst what ever else the ECU "tune" did.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> I guess it might depend on what year F250 but when I looked into the Banks for my truck it did up the boost amongst what ever else the ECU "tune" did.


Yes it does as do some others, I guess I should rephrase that statement.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Check this retune.

A Coupe 335d! British.

A remap seems to be worth it. Any body have any knowledge of these guys at Spedoxperformance?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoyVTavRlWY&context=C3007d39ADOEgsToPDskLxYWvbLEKAf9sZSRh06ZGV


----------



## cas (Nov 22, 2006)

Thats a lot of hp and torque.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

cas said:


> Thats a lot of hp and torque.


Sure is, I'll try to compare this with the JBD and Renntech. I've sent an email to these guys at SEDOX to see if it is available in USA. Their website does not show that.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I wish the folks at Dinan would get off their butt and put out their tune already. At this point I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@3ismagic# forget about DINAN, your car will be old by the time they come out with it, LOL anyway this chap has the car I WANTED in Coupe STYLE, he has my same colors exterior and inetrior, damn the BMWUSA, WHY cant we get these Coupes oeverher with DIESELS? Bastards!!!

I just saw the Video HOLY CRAP!! this car actually moved in the DYNO @ 3:45 marker on up the car actually jumps.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Sure is, I'll try to compare this with the JBD and Renntech. I've sent an email to these guys at SEDOX to see if it is available in USA. Their website does not show that.


Probably should keep in mind that the non North American 335d makes more power stock than the ones we got. I did not even watch the video but just think that should be considered when comparing things.



> I wish the folks at Dinan would get off their butt and put out their tune already. At this point I'll believe it when I see it.


Same here.


----------

